# Les 4000 de Nanon



## Marie3933

Félicitations, Nanon, pour tous tes messages pleins de sagesse, de nuance, et de respect !



Bisous,
Marie


----------



## Vanda

Aninha, larga esta mala de lado e fica mais tempo com a gente, sô. Você faz mais falta aqui!  Bem, eu já tinha te cumprimentado pelos 4000, que já poderiam ser 8000!


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Félicitations, Nanon, et merci pour tes excellentes réponses à mes questions sur le forum FS ! 
J'attends ton *40000* messages !


----------



## Outsider

Mes félicitations et remerciements, chère Nanon. Votre sympathie est vraiment unique et inoubliable.


----------



## rusita preciosa

[скандирую]: На-нон! На-нон! Ураaaaa! 

Félicitations, chère Nanon!


----------



## Nanon

Merci, merci... vous êtes tous adorables ! Mais... il ne faut pas ! Non, je n'ai pas encore décidé de rejoindre le "thanks but no thanks". Seulement, vous avez raison de dire que je ne participe pas assez. Vos fleurs et vos compliments sont magnifiques, ils me vont droit au cœur, mais qu'ai-je fait pour les mériter ? Une chose est sûre : c'est vous que je félicite et que je remercie ; c'est grâce à vous que je suis là. Ma minuscule participation se cantonne à de petits forums, mais ces forums concernent de grandes langues que j'aime.

Je vous embrasse ! 

Et après cette minute d'émotion... que la fête commence !


----------



## Gévy

S'il y a une fête, alors j'arrive !!! 

Toutes mes félicitations, ma jolie Nanon, car à travers ces 4000 messages on reçoit ton savoir, ta bonne humeur et ta sympathie que tu distribues toujours sans compter. Merci ! Et que la fête continue !!!

Bisousssssssssssssssssssss,

Gévy


----------



## Nanon

Tu seras toujours la bienvenue, Gévy !

D'énormes bisous sans compter !!!


----------



## merquiades

Félicitations, Nanon!  Merci pour tous ces posts plein d'esprit, de sagesse et d'humour.  4000 c'est impressionant!  Je t'apporte un peu d'aligot, du chèvre chaud, et quelques bouteilles de rosé champagne!


----------



## Peterdg

Aussi de ma part: !!!Félicitations!!!.

C'est bref, mais c'est de tout mon coeur.


----------



## Nanon

Ciel ! Un repas de fromages, et des bulles ! Pas étonnant venant de toi, Merquiades . Vous êtes tous conviés à manger l'aligot .
Peter, gracias por venir, de todo corazón.
¡Mil besos!


----------



## Youngfun

Avec beaucoup de retard (13 jours et 17 de tes posts), félicitations ! J'adore tous les messages que tu écris.


----------



## doinel

Félicitations Nanon,
Je ne sais pas cuisiner l'aligot mais je peux te faire un soufflé si tu passes dans mon coin. Ce n'est pas une spécialité locale mais le seul plat que je fais sans danger.
Je sais  utiliser des ouvre- bouteilles mais c'est plus risqué.
Bisettes.


----------



## Vanda

E agora, o aniversário de Nanon!
 Querida amiga, que todos os dias sejam dias de aniversário:  felicidades!!!


----------



## IMANAKBARI

La seule chose que l'on puisse faire pour toi chère Anne avec cette distance, c'est de te souhaiter un bon et joyeux anniversaire !!! joyeux anniversaire !​


----------



## doinel

Bien vu Imanakbari  et merci .
Bon Anniversaire, Nanon.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

doinel said:


> Bien vu Imanakbari  et merci .
> Bon Anniversaire, Nanon.



Merci doinel, mais c'est Vanda qu'il faut remercier.


----------



## Nanon

La seule chose ? Mais c'est beaucoup ! C'est comme si je recevais tous vos bisous . Et je vous en envoie plein !

@ Doinel : c'est exactement ça !!! 

Edit: Hoy recibí otro regalo de WR. Un término argentino cuyo sentido captaba por el contexto, pero acá encontré la confirmación. Hay regalos de cumpleaños que pueden parecer muy serios, pero igual iluminan tus días.


----------



## Vanda

Que eu já tinha perguntado, é claro!


----------



## merquiades

Ah!  J'arrive en retard mais moi aussi je voulais te souhaiter un joyeux anniversaire.  J'espère que t'as reçu plein de cadeaux.  Je vois que tu es taureau.  C'est pour ça que tu es si déterminée, ambitieuse et forte en affaires.


----------

